# What Chemicals Are Being Used To Deplate Gold Plated Scrap?



## scrapparts (Jul 7, 2017)

Hello,

Can someone tell me what chemicals are used in the video (link below) to deplate gold plating off of computer scrap? In the video, it's said that no acids were used to deplate the items. The solution looked light brown to yellow and no heat or anything was used to deplate the items.

The only issue I have with the video is that the person wants to charge around $425 to know what chemicals was used. They do mention that to purify the gold, they did use AR.

What solutions were used to dissolve just the gold and leave everything else intact? and don't use any heat of any kind and strip all the gold in a matter of minutes.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=smwPFjvR0RA


----------



## anachronism (Jul 7, 2017)

There's a number of things that could be. People would only be able to hypothesise as to what it is.


----------



## dvdcozart (Aug 31, 2017)

I do know 2 of the chemicals but don't know the fume stopper. You are right I inquired about the fume stopper and was told it would cost $400 USD. It is pretty simple it is water H2O and Nitric Acid HNO3. The third ingredient was a Fume Stopper which is what cost the $400. I didn't watch your video but the one I watched sounds a lot like yours. These guys did 3 or 4 videos showing CPUs and fingers also maybe GP pins. Pretty amazing and sure got me attention. here is one of the videos. https://youtu.be/twiW7kvwO1A
I guess if we wait long enough this guy will make someone mad and post the info for everyone to use. :roll: This is a matter of trusting this this guy that this process is going to work like in the video. If I pay the $400 and it don't work I am screwed. These guys don't live anywhere close enough for me to go get my money back in person. 
So for now I am waiting like you. You can bet I will let everyone know what this missing ingredient is just because of all the pollution that wont be going into the air around the world. These guys don't care about the world pollution just want to make that extra few bucks. Good thing the people that found a cure for cancer wasn't these guys. Everyone would still be using destructive non working treatments. Anyway if I can locate the formula I will post it on here. Sure not going to throw $400 towards someone that can't speak English and lives who knows where. 
What was interesting about this video was it was almost instant leaching process. Sure this didn't help much but let you know that I am also on this quest and if I find this so will you. Thanks for the post


----------



## Topher_osAUrus (Aug 31, 2017)

400 bucks for some 3% h2o2
...man, am I in the wrong line of work or what


----------



## butcher (Aug 31, 2017)

Normally most all of the gold miners did not make the money, it was people who sold stuff to the miners who got rich. :lol:


----------



## g_axelsson (Sep 1, 2017)

It's a well known fact that hydrogen peroxide suppresses NOx fumes. To say that the process of dissolving base metals with acids is without any environmental hazards is wrong, it will still give off nitric fumes and the aqua regia will also give off HCl fumes. Not to mention the toxic waste of dissolved copper and nickel.

Really sloppy work and unprofessional refining.

Göran


----------



## anachronism (Sep 1, 2017)

g_axelsson said:


> It's a well known fact that hydrogen peroxide suppresses NOx fumes.
> 
> Göran




Which is why I often add it to AR. 8)


----------



## goldsilverpro (Sep 1, 2017)

dvdcozart said:


> I do know 2 of the chemicals but don't know the fume stopper. You are right I inquired about the fume stopper and was told it would cost $400 USD. It is pretty simple it is water H2O and Nitric Acid HNO3. The third ingredient was a Fume Stopper which is what cost the $400. I didn't watch your video but the one I watched sounds a lot like yours. These guys did 3 or 4 videos showing CPUs and fingers also maybe GP pins. Pretty amazing and sure got me attention. here is one of the videos. https://youtu.be/twiW7kvwO1A
> I guess if we wait long enough this guy will make someone mad and post the info for everyone to use. :roll: This is a matter of trusting this this guy that this process is going to work like in the video. If I pay the $400 and it don't work I am screwed. These guys don't live anywhere close enough for me to go get my money back in person.
> So for now I am waiting like you. You can bet I will let everyone know what this missing ingredient is just because of all the pollution that wont be going into the air around the world. These guys don't care about the world pollution just want to make that extra few bucks. Good thing the people that found a cure for cancer wasn't these guys. Everyone would still be using destructive non working treatments. Anyway if I can locate the formula I will post it on here. Sure not going to throw $400 towards someone that can't speak English and lives who knows where.
> What was interesting about this video was it was almost instant leaching process. Sure this didn't help much but let you know that I am also on this quest and if I find this so will you. Thanks for the post


Nitric acid plus water plus H2O2 WILL NOT dissolve gold. I doubt if nitric is one of the ingredients.

From the appearance of the solution before, during, and after stripping, it looks like cyanide, but who knows?


----------



## g_axelsson (Sep 1, 2017)

dvdcozart said:


> ....
> I didn't watch your video but the one I watched sounds a lot like yours. These guys did 3 or 4 videos showing CPUs and fingers also maybe GP pins. Pretty amazing and sure got me attention. here is one of the videos. https://youtu.be/twiW7kvwO1A
> ....


You didn't watch the first video and just went by the description? How about putting in the bare minimal amount of work and watch it and you'll see that it is two totally different procedures. :x 

GSP, the second video, the one you quoted is refining by dissolving the copper base and then dissolving the gold with aqua regia and SMB to get it back.

Not only a messy refining video but a messy thread too.

Göran


----------

